# Lego table



## Drs3077 (Nov 15, 2010)

This is the Lego table I made my brothers kids for christmas. My sisters kids were jealous so I have another one to build


----------



## wfahey (Oct 24, 2009)

Just got Red X's DRS. Sorry.


----------



## Drs3077 (Nov 15, 2010)

changed my pictures so hope you can see them now


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Great idea. Looks like you hit a homerun with that one!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Lego, still one of the best toys of all time and now the kids have a designated table to play with it. Great job, it looks fantastic.
Ken


----------



## mn pete (Dec 10, 2010)

Nice job! Is that your own design?

Legos are still one of the favorite toys in this house too, and not just for the five year old! :laughing:


----------



## kapuaa (Jan 5, 2011)

Good idea. I got loads of my old legos and a daughter now. Think I maybe doing the same. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Excellent Idea! Nicely executed. Looks like it was a hit with the kiddos. :thumbsup::yes:
Is it plagiarism if I steal your idea for my grand kids?


----------



## Drs3077 (Nov 15, 2010)

i got the idea off of looking on line at pictures there are ones similur to this sell for around $200 on ebay


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice my little guys 3,5and seven would love that. And my wife wont get mad anymore when I clean the house and throw them out. I tell them put your toys away or you know where they go when daddy cleans up. My smallest Guy said hey dad mommy bought these they cost a lot of money LOL Boys will be Boys at least there learning. Does the top have a layer of male end Legos to build from?


----------



## Drs3077 (Nov 15, 2010)

MastersHand said:


> Nice my little guys 3,5and seven would love that. And my wife wont get mad anymore when I clean the house and throw them out. I tell them put your toys away or you know where they go when daddy cleans up. My smallest Guy said hey dad mommy bought these they cost a lot of money LOL Boys will be Boys at least there learning. Does the top have a layer of male end Legos to build from?


Yes it has 4 10" Lego base plates


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

What did you use to glue those lego base plates to the plywood underneath? I'm rapidly approaching that step.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

I really like this, what a great idea:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

My Lego aged grand kids aren't really old enough yet to play with them, but now I know what to make when they are...


Nice work and the kids seems to be having a great time with it.


----------



## Drs3077 (Nov 15, 2010)

beelzerob said:


> What did you use to glue those lego base plates to the plywood underneath? I'm rapidly approaching that step.


I used clear silicone


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

I wondered if silicone might be the way to go. Did you worry about spreading it completely even? Laying down these base plates makes me think of laying tiles.


----------



## Drs3077 (Nov 15, 2010)

beelzerob said:


> I wondered if silicone might be the way to go. Did you worry about spreading it completely even? Laying down these base plates makes me think of laying tiles.


I just put a dot in each corner and one in the center. I have made 2 of these tables and the one I didn't glue them I just left them loose


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Excellent, thanks.


----------

